# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > أحكام الأسرة >  احكام محكمة النقض في الطلاق الرجعى

## هيثم الفقى

[align=center] 
طلاق رجعى=================================
الطعن رقم 039 لسنة 29 مكتب فنى 13 صفحة رقم 662 
بتاريخ 23-05-1962
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق رجعى 
فقرة رقم : 1 
الطلاق و الرجعة مما يستقل به الزوج إن شاء راجع و إن شاء فارق ، أما العدة فمن أنواعها و أحوال الخروج منها و إنتقالها ما تنفرد به الزوجة و إئتمنها الشرع عليه . 


=================================
الطعن رقم 0017 لسنة 43 مكتب فنى 26 صفحة رقم 1376
بتاريخ 05-11-1975
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق رجعى 
فقرة رقم : 5 
لئن كانت الرجعة عند الحنفية - و على ما جرى به قضاء هذه المحكمة - و هى إستدامة ملك النكاح بعد أن كان الطلاق قد حدده بإنتهاء العدة ، و هى ليست إنشاء لعقد زواج بل إمتداد لزوجية قائمة و تكون بالقول أو بالفعل ، إلا أنها حق ثابت مقرر للزوج وحده دون سواه و لا يملك إسقاطه ، و لا يشترط لصحتها رضا الزوجة أو علمها بها ، و لو بدر من الزوجة ما يفيد الرجعة ، فلا تكون ثمة مراجعة لأنها حق للزوج لا لها .


=================================
الطعن رقم 0017 لسنة 43 مكتب فنى 26 صفحة رقم 1376
بتاريخ 05-11-1975
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق رجعى 
فقرة رقم : 6 
مجرد عودة الزوجة إلى منزل الزوجية فى فترة العدة دون إعتراض من زوجها لا يعتبر رجعة ، لأن حكم الطلاق الرجعى لا يؤثر على قيام الزوجية ما دامت الزوجة فى العدة ، فيحق لها البقاء فى البيت الذى تساكن فيه زوجها قبل الطلاق .

[/align]

----------

